# New York - Woodbury Common and Jersey Village



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

Spending a few days in NY in July.

Staying Manhattan.

Is the Jersey Village closer to get to than Woodbury Common.

Is WC an absolute must get to if buying labels for kids or can one do just as good in and around Manhattan.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## superdrog (26 May 2008)

Jersey Gardens is much more convenient. Get a bus from the Port Authority on Eight Ave.


----------



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

did a search on the forum and quite a few topics on Woodbury and Jersey Gardens.

One topic mentioned you pay no tax on clothes in Jersey and do pay tax in Woodbury.

What is the tax rate ?

Do you get a book of vouchers in Jersey also like in Woodbury  ?

Alos,  one poster states there is an Abercrombie and Fitch store in Jersey and none in Woodbury.  Is this still the case ?


----------



## superdrog (26 May 2008)

You wil get a book of vouchers on production of your passport at the customer service desk at Jersey Gardens. This gives you an 11% discount ( Same as Macys ) , cancelling out the state tax.
There is an Abercrombie and Fitch store in both outlets.


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

i went to woodbury common and its just fantastic. hilfiger stuff is pratically being given away. everyone i know says WC is better for labels than JG


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

jersey gardens is much better, you get a voucher book when u arrive with up to ten per cent off in some shops, and once you get the discount they tick it off in a book. 
in nike town ,i bought 2 pairs of nike shox, and three pairs of kids kine runners, two tracksuits an one adult hoody for 120 dollars.

ina kids shop called kids place, i got two timberland tops .one jeans and a hoody for my son for 42 dollars.

tommy hilfiger shop and timberland ,nautica and abercrombie and fisch have great bargains, but you need to watch your handbag in these shops.


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

nike shox? kids kine runners?


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

mickman,
nike shox are runners!!! and i made a spelling mistake on "kids kine runners" . i meant kids nike runners!!!
have you nothing better to do than pick up on peoples spelling errors????


----------



## BlueSpud (26 May 2008)

liketoknow said:


> mickman,
> nike shox are runners!!! and i made a spelling mistake on "kids kine runners" . i meant kids nike runners!!!
> have you nothing better to do than pick up on peoples spelling errors????


 
.....and as for your punctuation.......


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

and what are you ? an english teacher?


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

so all of a sudden we are picking up on punctuation and spelling errors , instead of the question at hand which is about woodbury common vs jersey gardens??

what is the point replying to any post when there are so many smart alecs ready to jump and basically make people feel stupid as they made a spelling mistake , did it ever occur to any of you out there that any person replying or posting may be dyslexic or even in a hurry and cant write a long reply so may even use shorter words for things, like u for you , or dis for this ??


----------



## ubiquitous (26 May 2008)

Dunno about that, but I hadn't a clue either about what "kids kine runners" were until your clarified this...


----------



## shesells (26 May 2008)

If you only have a few days in New York I'm going to re-iterate my standard advice *don't waste your time going to these outlets!*

IMO Jersey Gardens is a kip. And a waste of a half day. The day we went I'd say we bought three things between a group of us.

Woodbury Commons are more pleasant but a lot of high end stuff. More Gucci than Gap (though they have both stores). It's a trek out from the city and additional cost.

Instad stay in Manhattan. If you want discounts you've got TJ Maxx, Filene's and DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse), all of which offer great value.  All the main shops have sale rails too plus I'd say you're arriving in summer sales time anyway so everywhere will have sales.

Speaking of value, the best value at the moment is the weak dollar. Take a pair of Nike runners I recently bought over there for $95 - approx €60 euro. Same ones are over €120 here. So even if you don't get to an outlet or the items you want aren't discounted, you still get amazing value.

Enjoy the city and shop at the same time.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 May 2008)

I've heard that Jersey Gardens is only a short shuttle-bus trip from Newark Airport. Is it worth going there for an hour or two say if you're flying from Newark later in the evening?

Is TJ Maxx the same as TK Maxx here, or better?

Thanks.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

Daddy said:


> Spending a few days in NY in July.
> 
> Staying Manhattan.
> 
> ...


 
if your looking for kids clothes , jersey gardens have great shops to buy kids clothes.
there are good shops around manhattan too, but id say if you wanted to spend a half day buying kids clothes you could do it all in jersey gardens.
i went with 22 women, and every one of them would go again.


----------



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

Thanks.

My kids want Tommy Hilfiger, Abercrombie & Fitch, Roxy and Lacoste.

Shesells:  If I thought I could get all these in and around Manhattan at similar prices to either Woodbury or Jersey then I would not venture out there - but surely the outlets must be better value even taking account of the cost of getting say to woodbury.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

in hilfiger in jersey gardens i bught my son two hilfiger jumpers for 27 dollars each ,a trousers for 14 dollars.
abercrombie and fisch has a sale every morning where u get about 20 to 50 % off before lunch time so its worth going in the morning.
i cant remember lacoste being there but there are too many shops to remember. gap did kids tracksuits for  14 dollars .


----------



## superdrog (26 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> I've heard that Jersey Gardens is only a short shuttle-bus trip from Newark Airport. Is it worth going there for an hour or two say if you're flying from Newark later in the evening?


Yes , a complimentery shuttle operates between the terminal and Jersey Gardens - it is literally just across a freeway. I even know of two ladies who flew out Continental one morning , spent the day in JG , and back same evening.


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

i had no idea what you were talking about either until you clarified it. if you dont have the time to post properly then maybe you shouldnt post at all. 

does a shop in Jersey gardens stock " kids kine runners"??


----------



## CMR (26 May 2008)

I would definitely reccomend a trip to Jersey Gardens.
I've gone with a group 3 times, and have always come away with bargains for both myself and my children. 
You say you're looking for "Tommy Hilfiger, Abercrombie & Fitch, Roxy and Lacoste".....the only one I wasn't keen on was the A&F store in Jersey Gardens, each time we went their stock wasn't great. Their flagship store on 5th Ave did the job though.

Can't comment on WC as I've never been, but it seems like a bit of a trek in my opinion.


----------



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

I appreciate your input 'liketoknow'.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

mickman said:


> i had no idea what you were talking about either until you clarified it. if you dont have the time to post properly then maybe you shouldnt post at all.
> 
> does a shop in Jersey gardens stock " kids kine runners"??


 
hahaha mickman, so your still going on about my kids kine runners mistake, get a life for gods sake.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 May 2008)

Lads, time to move on so that a good thread isn't derailed.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

liketoknow said:


> hahaha mickman, so your still going on about my kids kine runners mistake, get a life for gods sake.


 
how can you say i didnt "post properly" . i made a spelling error, so by making an error , im not "posting properly" ??


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Lads, time to move on so that a good thread isn't derailed.


 
i agree but should i be taken out an stoned for a spelling mistake??

maybe you should read over your reply to "oil, how high will it go?

talk about spelling mistakes!!! you are the king!!


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

liketoknow said:


> hahaha mickman, so your still going on about my kids kine runners mistake, get a life for gods sake.


 
an infraction i think


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

no where in my post on high oil is it unclear as to what im saying , as another poster has already said its impossible to know what kids kine runners  are.


----------



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

When I saw 'kine' runners I assumed straight away the poster meant 'nike'.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

thanks Daddy, 
i was in a nike shop which i stated in the post mickman, so that  would lead some to assume i meant nike runners when i made my horribly unforgiving spelling error


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

according to wikipedia kine is

Hawaiian for "excellent" generally referring to marijuana of high quality. 

is this what you meant?


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

have you anything worth knowing to add?


----------



## Daddy (26 May 2008)

Man please stop taking the Mick.

This has proved an overall informative thread.


----------



## liketoknow (26 May 2008)

Daddy,
when are you going to n y?
did you say july? it will be pretty warm there ,something to bear in mind.  i would say jersey gardens is worth a trip anyway, i have a cousin who is a pilot so he spends alot of time in new york and takes his wife there and they shop alot in woodbury common and jersey gardens. 
they say both are much the same and very good value for money.


----------



## mickman (26 May 2008)

kine is also a common girls name in norway


----------



## shesells (27 May 2008)

No sales tax in NY state including Woodbury on clothes under $100 ish, google for exact amount.


----------



## extopia (27 May 2008)

Daddy said:


> My kids want Tommy Hilfiger, Abercrombie & Fitch, Roxy and Lacoste.



Of course they do, as long as someone else is paying.


----------



## Kerak (27 May 2008)

Was in NY over the May weekend. Centuary21 looking into the trade towers construction site, great value for clothes shoes young and old. I went back a 2nd time after doing Macys as well. Its only 5dollar of taxi over to South Shore which also has lots of smaller shops, (actually very like a shopping centre here with some thing for everyone.)

Did we save money? On clothes yes but offset that against flights and hotel - then no but we had fun.
DS Lites, PsP’s and games ½ price very help full assistant  seemed so used to Irish buyers  was able to warn what worked and what didn’t.( don’t forget to get plugs/adaptors for chargers if getting electronic items)

If no kids with you do the dinner and cruise( we did World Yacht) great value( 140euro for 4 course dinner music dancing and 3 hours cruise down( up?) river and out to Statute of Liberty). Also  Top of the Rock is way better than Empire for views.

Horse carriage in Central Park is 34dollars for 20mins and was nice.
Warning MOMA is closed on Tuesdays!

Mortons for the Shananhans experience at fair price

Our third trip to NY in 10 years, did Woodbury was blown away but not on a 4 day trip.


----------



## shesells (27 May 2008)

Sorry to disagree with the previous poster. Century 21 is very hard work to find stuff. You really have to rummage. Not what I'd call a pleasant shopping experience.


Would never take a horse ride in Central Park. The state of some of the horses is shameful!

Totally agree re Top of the Rock. A much more pleasant experience plus you get a great view of the Empire State Building!


----------



## John Rambo (27 May 2008)

Woodbury Common is worth the trip if you've enough time in NY. It will take a complete day and is approximately an hour outside NY. The bus is about €38 return per person from the Port Authority. Alternatively you can rent a car which works out quite cheap or hire a limo for the day for around $400. WC is better than Jersey Gardens if you're looking for top-end brands...Gucci, Hugo Boss, Armani, Juicy Couture, Fendi etc. Plus there's the usual stuff-Levis, Timberland, Quicksilver etc. We generally go once a year for four days-spend one in WC and get a limo out there. Spend one shopping in Manhattan, another going around sightseeing etc and then keep one day free just to chill out and catch a Broadway show one of the nights. Century 21 was good a few years ago but has gone downhill. It's chaotic at best but aside from that the 'outlet' concept has been slightly perverted and it's not just there. Originally outlets were for last years stock or excess stock...the product was still top quality in other words. But now manufacturers, realising they can get retail prices for their product, are manufacturing product specifically for outlet stores. That product is not the same quality as their 'mainstream' stuff which keeps their big customers appeased. So the designer socks you buy in Century 21 may have the little logo on them but they will not be the same as the ones you buy in say BT's. One to watch out for.


----------



## Daddy (27 May 2008)

Thanks John Rambo but it will be very difficult then to know the real thing in these outlets.

What's BT's by the way - boutiques ?


----------



## John Rambo (27 May 2008)

Daddy said:


> Thanks John Rambo but it will be very difficult then to know the real thing in these outlets.
> 
> What's BT's by the way - boutiques ?


 
Sorry, BT's is Brown Thomas. As for the outlets the stuff is all 'real' in my experience, it's just certain things like plain Ralph Lauren shirts, branded socks, branded boxer shorts, those kind of things which are being manufactured for the outlets (it's not excess stock or last years stuff). We tend to go to Macy's, Saks, Bloomingdales and the stores on 5th Avenue (Abercrombie, Gucci, etc) for current stuff and then hit Woodbury Common for good value. To give you just one example, a plain Hugo Boss polo sells for €85 in Dublin. They're $60 in Woodbury Common...that's €40. A Gucci handbag might be €1000 here. On 5th Avenue it'll be $1000 (€666). I've quite big feet so can only wear certain types of shoe purely down to availability...in the US there's no such issue with sizes at all. Clothing's the same. One further example...I buy a particular type of Timberland shoe regularly in Dublin for €135. In Woodbury Common I got them for $50 (€33).


----------



## extopia (27 May 2008)

Daddy said:


> What's BT's by the way - boutiques ?



Think he's talking about Brown Thomas. For the discerning label hunter, money no object.


----------



## Kerak (28 May 2008)

On our May trip, Macys was as busy if not busier than Century 21, as to quality in Century21, seems fine to me, and I’m not a BT shopper at home!. Also a few mins from there is a huge electrical shop covers a whole block of shops,  think  it is JRelectronics or similar( kinda a PCWorld with Powercity, Gamesworld and HMV rolled in to one.)

Woodbury is a fair bit longer out than 1 hour form Manhattan.  We did the bus when we where last there, it was Feb and freezing! It has to be a daylong experience, get  2 lockers and wear comfy shoes!

Aside, the Kildare Outlet  must have been built off the same plans as Woodbury was eerie it was so similar.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 May 2008)

Oddly enough I was looking recently for SD memory cards on the JR Electronics website and they seemed no cheaper than at home - certainly not when/if VAT is added. I thought from reading AAM they were the best value for electronics in NY?


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

Kerak said:


> On our May trip, Macys was as busy if not busier than Century 21, as to quality in Century21, seems fine to me, and I’m not a BT shopper at home!. Also a few mins from there is a huge electrical shop covers a whole block of shops,  think  it is JRelectronics or similar( kinda a PCWorld with Powercity, Gamesworld and HMV rolled in to one.)
> 
> Woodbury is a fair bit longer out than 1 hour form Manhattan.  We did the bus when we where last there, it was Feb and freezing! It has to be a daylong experience, get  2 lockers and wear comfy shoes!
> 
> Aside, the Kildare Outlet  must have been built off the same plans as Woodbury was eerie it was so similar.


 
They're owned by the same company...Chelsea Outlets. It was an hour by car to WC, I've never got the bus.


----------



## europhile (28 May 2008)

It's rather sad that parents are caving into their children's demands for so-called designer label clothes.  To quote Oscar Wilde out of context - they know the price of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 May 2008)

europhile said:


> To quote Oscar Wilde out of context - they know the price of everything and the value of nothing.



I don't think they even know the price of anything any more


----------



## extopia (29 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Oddly enough I was looking recently for SD memory cards on the JR Electronics website and they seemed no cheaper than at home - certainly not when/if VAT is added. I thought from reading AAM they were the best value for electronics in NY?



I find that there's never much difference with electronic goods if you adjust for exchange rate, VAT, and import duty (if applicable).


----------



## CharlieC (29 May 2008)

Was in jersey gardens on Monday
10 dollars return from Manhattan- 30 mins each way

Didn't think much of it, comparing to outlets in Orlando

Very limited range of kids stock
Got same spectacles for cheaper on 5th avenue

One positive is that you can be out and back to Manhattan without wasting a day


----------



## foxylady (29 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Oddly enough I was looking recently for SD memory cards on the JR Electronics website and they seemed no cheaper than at home - certainly not when/if VAT is added. I thought from reading AAM they were the best value for electronics in NY?


 
B & h Photo imho is a goof value electricals shop and their online store ships to ireland as well.


----------



## Glenbhoy (29 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Oddly enough I was looking recently for SD memory cards on the JR Electronics website and they seemed no cheaper than at home - certainly not when/if VAT is added. I thought from reading AAM they were the best value for electronics in NY?


My american relatives told me that Best Buy is the best value for electronics, there's one on 5th avenue with another electrical store beside it, both of them are pretty good (could be circuit world or something).
Re Woodbury Commons, I didn't enjoy the experience, but there is undoubtedly value there, virtually nothing in the way of electronics though (there was an overpriced Sony store).  It will take the guts of a day doing the WC thing though, I'd suggest a car if you have one, the bus is fine, but a car makes it more pleasant.


----------



## Glenbhoy (29 May 2008)

extopia said:


> I find that there's never much difference with electronic goods if you adjust for exchange rate, VAT, and import duty (if applicable).


i found the dollar number to generally equate with the euro number, thus a significant saving before import duties.


----------



## minion (31 May 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> I've heard that Jersey Gardens is only a short shuttle-bus trip from Newark Airport. Is it worth going there for an hour or two say if you're flying from Newark later in the evening?
> 
> Is TJ Maxx the same as TK Maxx here, or better?
> 
> Thanks.




Depending on the airline, you can even check your bags and go to Jersey gardens and back before your flight.


----------



## shopusa (10 Jun 2008)

You can practically see Jersey Gardens from Newark Airport. There are Airport shuttle buses to Jersey Gardens from Newark Airport and they take only about 10 minutes. They operate from Jersey gardens to Airtrain Station P4. 

TKMaxx and TJMaxx are very similar layout (in that you have to search through rails to looks for clothes). I think the selection is better in the USA. 

Summer time is tough for finding clothes for Irish people when all the stores stock are shorts, Tshirts, flipflops etc.  The best time for shopping is after Christmas when all the winter stock is on sale and marked down to nothing - jeans, boots etc. 

Was just in Jersey gardens last week. In the Tommy H shop there was nothing but Irish people in it. 
Tracy


----------



## Daddy (11 Jun 2008)

.....and great value the T H shop was too.


----------



## 4th estate (21 Aug 2008)

I am sorry, but I just don't get this shopping frenzy thing at all!
And I was there, yes, reluctantly.... in some place around Southampton on Long Island can't remember the name now, only went because I was a guest at a wedding there and it was arranged for us!
I was just so bored....... 
Anyway, if I want designer gear (which I don't) I'd buy in Dublin etc. Factor in the flights and the accomodation and the social spending on a trip to NY and you've lost all benefit from the prices IMO.
But good luck to you if that's what floats your boat.
I am putting on the tin hat and the armour now for the fallout!!


----------



## net64 (21 Aug 2008)

Totally agree with 4th estate.I was in New York in Dec 06.Admittedly there are bargains and you dont have to go to the outlets to get them.I did get a couple of things for the kids.Converse runners  40 dollars ( then about 20 odd euros) in a shop in Times Square compared to in ireland 60 euros.
But the main reason for me going to New York was the sight seeing and walking those streets and over the Brooklyn Bridge at night to see Manhattan lit up.Brilliant!


----------

